# Ankona Owners Event 3 (Mosquito Lagoon)



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

We should include the whole microskiff crew. Lot of fellow microskiff guys in that area. I think it would be a big turn out. Just a thought


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Matt and Kelly were talking about doing sometime around October 4-9 or something if I remember correctly. You know I'm there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll be there!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

That's my back yard. As long as it's not the weekend of Oct. 7 I am in.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Big Red should be interesting. Expect 40" + minimal... Oh yeah and the Gator Trout bite should be good also.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

There are 3 good launch spots that come to mind depending on which area of the lagoon you want to fish from. I really like the North Causeway ramp in New Smyrna, it has guite a bit of room and there are several restaurants close by to gather at afterwards. If you would like I can talk to a couple of them about a get together after a date gets picked.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I'm there every weekend with the noe anyway, I'll see you SOBs out there...

The fishing is crap right now, water clarity is like 4 inches.


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in .... Ugh . So it's gonna be a MS rally or ankona only?


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

I vote MS rally , would be nice to meet everyone . PIB and I should be up there as mentioned earlier OCt 7-9th


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I have been checking the local tournament shedules and such today and Sept. 28/29 looks good. I vote for MS also.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

I would have the fishing be from Middle Island to the South end of the Lagoon. No houses, less boats and unspoiled. Water should be nice a clear.

Use two Ramps:

Beacon 42 and Parrish Park(Indian River side) as you will need a Permit($20) to use the Ramps on the Mosquito Lagoon. Parrish Park Ramp is a short run to Haulover Canal which puts you in the middle section of the area mentioned above.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I was also thinking Bairs Cove or Riverbreeze Park in OakHill. 

To launch at Bairs Cove there is a $5.00 per day use fee that is payable at the pay station located at the ramp. There is no fee to launch at Riverbreeze Park that I am aware of. 

Beginning September 1, 2011, Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge is integrating a new Entrance Fee for Black Point Wildlife Drive and for Boat Launching at three improved Boat Ramps within the Refuge (Bairs Cove, Beacon 42, and Bio Lab).  Visitors will have the option to purchase a $5.00 Daily Pass or a $15 Annual Pass. The passes are interchangeable and may be used at either the wildlife drive or boat ramps.

This daily fee can also be avoided if you have a federal Duck stamp and a hang tag that can be picked up at the refuge office. 

Riverbreeze puts you right in the middle of the Lagoon and gives access to many good areas.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> I vote MS rally , would be nice to meet everyone . PIB and I should be up there as mentioned earlier OCt 7-9th


uuuhhh did you forget me as well. the whole point of going is for the Birthday...Eric and I spoke about this with Matt (red ripper)and Kelly and we really did not want this trip to be in a tournament setting. Just to get out and fish, relax, and have a good time.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

This would not be an Ankona tournament if it was a ms rally the ms rally should be kept separate from an owners tournament that's my thought Eric Warren and I had spoken about having the next Ankona even in mosquito lagoon on October 6 and 7 making it a two day deal and I was going to work on all the details


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh well another one I cant make. Columbus day weekend is already spoken for at my house.


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

My bad brunnner!!! U know u got shotgun on my skiff just let me know when and I'm there. I'm in it to fish and chill with cool people. It's a non stop riot when we all get together


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

lets go ahead and get a round of pitchers going [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

> lets go ahead and get a round of pitchers going [smiley=1-beer.gif]



Yeah , u should with all that money u won!!


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

hahaha we got 4 pitchers at shakeys and the rest was history [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] time for round 2


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Im liking the responses.

Thanks a great weekend for me

Down to chill and have some adult beverages.

Lets do it!

Its actually Round 3. LOL

Dont know if the nightlife will compare to Miami or Tampa...but Im down.

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> uuuhhh did you forget me as well. the whole point of going is for the Birthday...Eric and I spoke about this with Matt (red ripper)and Kelly and we really did not want this trip to be in a tournament setting. Just to get out and fish, relax, and have a good time.


Spoke with several people Ankona Owners today and it will most likely be a Fish and Relax get together for the Ankona Owners. No tournament and just Ankona Rally.

Things may change, but that is the way we are heading as of now.  

I definatly want to get some GoPro footage of the skiffs running

It may be the best turnout to date due to the location and willingness to travel.

Good times are afoot.

Cant wait.

Red Ripper will have additional info reguarding this event

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Wish I could have made the flamingo one sounded like a good time. Hopefully I'll make this one. Who knows with my luck...my boat is in shop now because I guess my engine computer is bad and needs new one , will know for sure with more tests tomm , thank god motor is new and still has warranty  ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Wish I could have made the flamingo one sounded like a good time. Hopefully I'll make this one. Who knows with my luck...my boat is in shop now because I guess my engine computer is bad and needs new one , will know for sure with more tests tomm , thank god motor is new and still has warranty  ;D



You should have gone by for the after party and the sunday outing.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Wish I could have made the flamingo one sounded like a good time. Hopefully I'll make this one. Who knows with my luck...my boat is in shop now because I guess my engine computer is bad and needs new one , will know for sure with more tests tomm , thank god motor is new and still has warranty  ;D


Is your boat down by Tamiami Airport? I think I saw it down there.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes , it's at seapower. And Eric if you still have the shirts we ordered I will pick them up and pay for them i don't want you stuck with them.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

If you guys want a fish & relax period then I suggest you check out mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com. I'm in no way affiliated with the site but it just seems like the perfect place for you out of town guys to chill. New Smyrna beach would be the next choice for lodging but there is not too many nightly rentals.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

My shadowcast is supposed to be done soon. Plus it's in my backyard so count me in.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

the mosquitolagoon fish camp is nice but they only have 2 rentals and im not sure if they can accomadate all of our rigs so i looked into a hotel in titusville and it is the quaility inn and the rates are 49.99 a night if we have atleast 4 rooms and i have stayed there several times in the past 2 years people have allways accomadated our rigs we had about twenty boas there for a tournament there last year if you need info let me know im pretty sure our normal crew will bestaying there


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I would love to bend some fly rods up in the Riverbreeze area.....sounds like a great idea whether it's an Ankona thing or a Microskiff thing!


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm sure this is an Ankona thing not to be mean but there is a micro skiff thing and nobody seemed very interested in it but now that the Ankona group has started something it seems everyone wants in


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I know what u mean Rip. 

I love this tradition that we have started. 

It's a great family we have here. 

I see why everyone wants in.

I will never forget after making my deposit on my Copperhead Mel said "Welcome to the family". 

I understand what he meant and believe we have taken it to the next level for sure

Let the good times roll.

Cheers!

  [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Given the advance planning, I'd be up for a bit of relaxing and fishing. I'd need that long to probably get something finished  Well, not finished, but at least a gas tank and engine.... Who know's what I might show up with


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

this sounds good - ill be there - one question though - isn't the columbus day weekend when we typically have the flamingo to islamorada run?


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm an idiot, are there dates set for this thing yet?


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

The dates are october 6and 7 and the hotel that we are staying at is the quality inn in Titusville the rates are 50.00 bucks a night and they have ample room for the skiffs


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds great Red. Im in. Unless something crazy happens. LOL


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> The dates are october 6and 7 and the hotel that we are staying at is the quality inn in Titusville  the rates are 50.00 bucks a night and they have ample room for the skiffs


Sweet, never fished up there, im in


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> > The dates are october 6and 7 and the hotel that we are staying at is the quality inn in Titusville  the rates are 50.00 bucks a night and they have ample room for the skiffs
> 
> 
> Sweet, never fished up there, im in


Any interest in seeing if I can get some samples from a lure manufacturer to bring up?


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

And btw you have to have a permit to fish this area it is free and I have a few extras and will get some more before hand and have them at the ramp if anyone needs them


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The lagoon is on fire right now! Tailers everywhere.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I'm sure this is an Ankona thing not to be mean but there is a micro skiff thing and nobody seemed very interested in it but now that the Ankona group has started something it seems everyone wants in


I could care less if it was a Hell's Bay, ECC or Craig Cat group. Excluding locals that are forum members cause they don't have the same boat manufacturer is just pretentious and stupid. Definately not the kind of family I'd wanna join. Guess I can cross the shadowcast off the list, and I really like that skiff.

I'm an introvert anyways, so I'm not into group things. But there are probably some really cool locals with knowledge of the areas you go, that probably just wanna hang out and have a good time. Regardless of who manufactures the boat the other is driving.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Locals can/should hook up with out of towners. Great way to help them learn the area, keep them from inadvertently damaging the environment due to lack of knowledge of the area.

This is an owners event. Gheenoe, Hells Bay, MHP, Egret all do the same thing. Owners of Ankona skiffs are not doing anything different. 

Capt. Jan


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Gotcha. Just giving my opinion , I was unaware that this was a trend among manufacturers. 

I hope there is some local Ankona owners that can put you guys on the trophy reds that this area is famous for and guide you through the maze of shallows. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

i guess i'll be asked to leave brevard county if have my ranger


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Several of us are going with people that have fished there before.  Last thing I would want to mess up is the environment.

Would a local really take everyone on this forum to there honey areas anyway and want 20 other boats to fish right next to them?   If the answer to that is Yes then u have learned to lie through your teeth.  An area maybe.  For example. 

You should go to Flamingo and catch some reds in Snake Bite.  That pretty vague too.  

This not a tournament just a get together.  We want to have fun times, fish, and get some footage of our skiffs running.  

If your confused about the topic...Just read the subject. It shoulfd give u a clue to what we will be discussing in this blog.

This aka "small group" u dont want to be apart of has a hell of time together.  Think of a small reunion of  20 to 25 people.  You can chat, catch up, and build rapport with them.  If it were 100 people you would forget everyones name by the time introductions were done.

We are NOT attempting to impress by affecting greater importance, talent, culture, etc., than is actually possessed as you so eloquently put it

Its like Cheers just in different fishing locations. 

And just as Jan said we are not the first to do this nor the last

You should go on Brazil Nuts Ankona, he is always looking for someone and its his backyard.  On second thought never mind.

Everyone we party with has a great attitude and wants to be there.  Those who own these awesome skiffs and have been there... just know.

We didnt just get awesome Skiffs from Mel,  We got a great Family.

Take Care

Cant wait to get out there again. Looking forward to the Lagoon

Got the Permit Online too Thanks RED RIPPER


[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Red Ripper

text me when we need to make Hotel reservations or i will send you the money.  Keep us south florida boys posted.

I believe this is the link

http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/FishRegs2012.pdf

hope this helps


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> Several of us are going with people that have fished there before.  Last thing I would want to mess up is the environment.
> 
> Would a local really take everyone on this forum to there honey areas anyway and want 20 other boats to fish right next to them?   If the answer to that is Yes then u have learned to lie through your teeth.  An area maybe.  For example.
> 
> ...


well said


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Having a local to help with this area is pretty much crucial for you guys. Unless you plan on pushing your boat off the flats all day or worst case going home with a damaged lower. I spent the majority of my childhood running the lagoon with my family and to this day still have a little issue from time to time. Get out there early, if you plan on launching in the titusville area especially on a weekend, it can get crowded. I'll most likely be out there too so if I see your entourage I will be sure to wave. If it is night life you guys seek, you might be better off doing a caravan to NSB. Titusville does not have much going on at night depending on how crazy you want to get. Good luck and enjoy...


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

This is an Ankona event every one else has one and we don't impede on them so why the problem when we want to do something it is not needed and we don't care for lack of knowledge this is a for fun trip for the owners that want to participate and if anyone is interested in the skiff line up let us know and I'm sure anyone of us will be happy to let you try one out


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Several of us are going with people that have fished there before.  Last thing I would want to mess up is the environment.
> I'm sure you guys would treat here the same way you'd treat your own waters.
> 
> Would a local really take everyone on this forum to there honey areas anyway and want 20 other boats to fish right next to them?   If the answer to that is Yes then u have learned to lie through your teeth.  An area maybe.  For example.
> ...


----------



## snookindb19 (Oct 9, 2011)

If you are worried about somebody fishing your area with no knowledge someone is bound to run a ground call fwc they will pay a heafty fine


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> > Several of us are going with people that have fished there before.  Last thing We would want to mess up is the environment.
> >
> > [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]
> 
> ...


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Good luck guys! Here are a few links to help out. It can get pretty tricky. Make sure if you go further north then George's Bar, you may want to have a GPS. Couple of buddies got lost for a little while up through there on their first time. Have fun! I will probably see a bunch of you guys out there on the water! 

http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/Images/Mosquito_Lagoon_Map.jpg

http://www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com/PDF/2009FishRegs.pdf


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

> Good luck guys! Here are a few links to help out. It can get pretty tricky. Make sure if you go further north then George's Bar, you may want to have a GPS. Couple of buddies got lost for a little while up through there on their first time. Have fun! I will probably see a bunch of you guys out there on the water!
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/Images/Mosquito_Lagoon_Map.jpg
> 
> ...


OOPS...
This one: 

High + Plus Adventures wrote


> Red Ripper
> 
> text me when we need to make Hotel reservations or i will send you the money.  Keep us south florida boys posted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The lagoon is on fire right now guys...water is still dirty but the fish are there just waving hello.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Man for real - its like utopia, left when my arm couldn't take it anymore lol..


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> Man for real - its like utopia, left when my arm couldn't take it anymore lol..


Pics fellas or it didn't happen.....


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Man for real - its like utopia, left when my arm couldn't take it anymore lol..
> 
> 
> Pics fellas or it didn't happen.....


I posted a report...plenty of pics 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1344817290


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm in, just got my shadowcast today.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

If any one is interested in a room let me know we need to reserve them soon an to get the 49.95 a night let me know I was Yorkers Tuesday and wednesday and stayed at the quality inn and asked about the rates and the lady said she would do it but we need to do it soon


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

I just read this thread for the first time and I'm gonna comment against my better judgement... Wouldn't be the first time. I run the Micro Masters Fishing Series that was a Gheenoe only fishing club until recently. One piece of advice: I would check with the owner of Ankona before telling other boat owners they aren't welcome. Bringing out guys who don't own an Ankona to see how great your boats are is only good for the brand and the future sales of that manufacturer. As far as I've always heard, Gheenoe events scheduled by owners have not been exclusive to Gheenoers. And for good reason, that's how you show off and help the company you are so proud of more money. 

Just my thoughts, but like I said you should run that by the owner.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

> I just read this thread for the first time and I'm gonna comment against my better judgement... Wouldn't be the first time. I run the Micro Masters Fishing Series that was a Gheenoe only fishing club until recently. One piece of advice: I would check with the owner of Ankona before telling other boat owners they aren't welcome. Bringing out guys who don't own an Ankona to see how great your boats are is only good for the brand and the future sales of that manufacturer. As far as I've always heard, Gheenoe events scheduled by owners have not been exclusive to Gheenoers. And for good reason, that's how you show off and help the company you are so proud of more money.
> 
> Just my thoughts, but like I said you should run that by the owner.


  I think JRSWFL is 100% right. I own a Gheenoe and I always on the fence about an Ankona boat. What better way to market a boat company. If the owners of the boats are welcoming enough, you could even wet test one. Not only that, but looks to me that Mel's whole fleet is going to be there and in many different layouts. You would be able to see which layout works best for you and pick the brains of the boat owners. Experiencing the boat in action would get rid of that little doubt in a person's mind that's keeping them from submitting their deposit to Mel.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Ankona/Mel is not running this event. The event is 100% owner lead.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

It is not like you will be asked to leave or anything if you are interested in seeing all the skiffs in one place we meet at the ramps an are around the hotel and I'm sure we will have a designated meet up spot on the water if you were wanting to see the skiffs and for the sake of everyone else I would say check them out than or heck shoot mel a call or email


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

> Ankona/Mel is not running this event. The event is 100% owner lead.


I never thought he was. My point is that you are doing the maufacturer a disservice by not inviting other microskiff owners. And one of the posters openly said this is for Ankona owners only. Do what you want, I'm just saying if you are as loyal to the brand as you say then let everyone show up and represent it well.


----------



## patrickknight (Nov 16, 2010)

i dont see why we cant have a ankona owners tournament trail,,i fish one for ranger,,,when my ankona is finished i'll fish that one also ,,that should keep me busy,,a 10 month trail would work good


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's hilarious that everyone is getting so judgmental about this. Every manufacturer does it. Anyone is welcome to these events if you want to come check out the skiffs. 
But anyway, this event was originally planned by a few of us. As not a large event. Just a few friends hanging out. Somehow it got posted on here and became something larger. Which is cool. But everyone getting bent out of shape about it is uncalled for.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I apologize. I didn't know the topic was so confusing. Ankona Owners Event. Guess I could see the confusion... Not really. Lol
Didnt know it was going in this direction.  
I didnt have all the Ankona Owners #'s, but have them now.  Ankona Event 4 will be done through texting/or just start the topic anyway to see all these guys complain.   Guess we should start AnkonaSkiff.com lol Thought that what this was.  That great part is that as time passes, more Ankonas are sold and our family tree gets bigger. These events just get better and better. At the end of the day, u know who will be partying!!

See Ya soon

Have a nice day!


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm done posting on this I anyone needs info call or text me you can find my number orhave it See you out there


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow. Lol. Guess I didn't realize that you all would get so defensive over someone presenting another perspective. Also, didn't realize i wasn't supposed to look at or comment on your thread because i don't own an Ankona. Good luck with your event sounds like you guys are gonna have a great time.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Wow. Lol. Guess I didn't realize that you all would get so defensive over someone presenting another perspective. Also, didn't realize i wasn't supposed to look at or comment on your thread because i don't own an Ankona. Good luck with your event sounds like you guys are gonna have a great time.


Don't listen to Ryan. He doesn't speak for us all. You're allowed to read the threads, just not post in them!   lol


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Too much butthurt going around over here.

I wont have my ankona for another 7 months.

I'll be out there with the gheenoe screwing with you guys while you dick around in my fishery.

TIGHT LINES BITCHES  [smiley=bigun2.gif]

Edit: Forgot to mention that there was a whole lot of sarcasm in this post. I don't want anyone else to get offended.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Ugghhh. Come on guys......


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol I'm just having some fun. If people cannot understand sarcasm as mattyvac said up above, then they need to get over themselves. I may have to put the disclaimer I used to have back on my signature. 90% of what I write, is sarcastic, or a joke. don't get bent over it. Cause I surely wont.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

I have some extra Ankona decals if anyone wants to slap them on their skiff to blend in. 

Or 


Maybe a few of you can use my Ankona and I'll just fish from the 17.8


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I have some extra Ankona decals if anyone wants to slap them on their skiff to blend in.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


I will be writing ANKONA in blue painters tape all over my gheenoe for the event.

On a scale of bee sting to getting married, how much of a pain in the ass was it to get the microfiber shirts made? Or was that a one time thing...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It wasn't a big deal. Hardest part was that we rushed them. Did you ever receive your shirt?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> It wasn't a big deal. Hardest part was that we rushed them. Did you ever receive your shirt?


Yes I got it. If you want to do them again for this event I will donate some money to offset the cost of each shirt. You just need to include a logo. PM me if this is doable.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Good news, I'll have my shadowcast before Oct 1! This better be happening...


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I would like to get in on this. 

Im still reading though the thread to find the dates.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> The dates are october 6and 7 and the hotel that we are staying at is the quality inn in Titusville  the rates are 50.00 bucks a night and they have ample room for the skiffs



Found it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I will just be driving out and meeting you guys in the mornings. I live 45 min down the road, no point in getting a hotel room when I can sleep in my own bed 

Depending on the wind there are a lot of boat ramps that we can use.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I need a headcount for the shirts!!! I'm working with Strongarm Products and SkinnySkiff.com(MattyVac) about getting these shirts for you guys as cheap as possible. 

Head count of everybody who's coming, shirt sizes, etc.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm in I will be there friday morning till Sunday afternoon


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Im in.

If the shirts are the same sizing as last time

Get me 

(2) XL For me and Kevin
(1) 2XL For my Brother

Thanks


----------



## patrickknight (Nov 16, 2010)

how much r they this time?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

No more than $15, I don't think. and they're microfiber. The goal is to get them to be almost free, if not free.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

Has the ramp been decided on yet? I would like to mee some of you and I will only be able to fish on Sunday.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Com on you SOBs we need a head count for the MF shirts. They are going to be super awesome this time so chime and and let us know if you need one.


----------



## patrickknight (Nov 16, 2010)

i'm waiting to find out how to pay


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I. Need two xxl and one small And one large that's for the three people with me


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

i dont know if im going to be getting them made this time but a L if not...


----------



## patrickknight (Nov 16, 2010)

> i'm waiting to find out how to pay


xxxl


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

sign me up for one large please. where do we pay?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> sign me up for one large please. where do we pay?


Can pay in cash the morning of the event.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Alright I need a final count for the shirts by tomorrow 3pm.

Paypal the cash to my paypal: [email protected]


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Still coming. Need a large shirt


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

Large and how much are the shirts?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

$15. This time around, they're more expensive. But thanks to Strongarm Products and SkinnySkiff.com they're covering some of the cost. to make the shirts affordable.

Last time they were $20.


----------



## patrickknight (Nov 16, 2010)

> Alright I need a final count for the shirts by tomorrow 3pm.
> 
> Paypal the cash to my paypal: [email protected]


MONEY SENT


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok I need to change my shirt order. 1 large and 1 xxL
Can I just pay cash on Saturday morning?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Ok I need to change my shirt order. 1 large and 1 xxL
> Can I just pay cash on Saturday morning?


No, need advance payment this time through paypal above.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Ryan High & Dry - 2 XL 1 L
Matt RedRipper - 2 XXL 1 SM 1 L
Myself - 1 L
Warren - L
Bollywood - L
Matthew Mattia - 1 SM 1 M
Bob - XL
Mel - 2M  1 XL 1XXL 
el9surf - L
Redfish40 - XXXL
Knight Patrol - L
Dan Decibel - L


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Ryan High & Dry - 2 XL 1 L
> Matt RedRipper - 2 XXL 1 SM 1 L
> Myself - 1 L
> Warren - L
> ...


Wtf wheres mine HOE


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol shit! what was it you wanted again? I knew I was forgetting something


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Updated list:

Ryan High & Dry - 2 XL 1 XXL
Matt RedRipper - 2 XXL 1 S 1 L
Myself - 1 L
Warren - L
Bollywood - L
Matthew Mattia - 1 S 1 M
Bob - XL
Mel - 2 M 1 XL 1XXL 
el9surf - L
Redfish40 - XXXL
Knight Patrol - L
Dan Decibel - L
MattyVac - 2 L 1 S


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> Im in.
> 
> If the shirts are the same sizing as last time
> 
> ...


Looking forward to next weekend 
Got my spot at the hotel


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank Mel @ Ankona, Bob @ Strongarm Products, and MattyVac @ SkinnySkiff.com for paying a percentage toward each shirt. making the shirts affordable. I donated the artwork on the shirt.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry, have not been on to check this....too late for a shirt? One (1) XL if not too late...let me know and I will send payment. I live about 30 mins away so not staying at hotel but looking forward to meeting all!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I need 2 shirts total, one large and one xxl

Are there any plans on what boat ramp, or the area everyone plans on fishing? The Lagoon/North IRL is a big area with multiple boat ramps. If you guys have an idea where you want to fish it could save me an hour of backtracking on Saturday morning.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My truck decided to break down on the way home from Flamingo, today.
So now I have to try and get it figured out before wednesday. Since I planned on heading up thursday. Let's see how much it cost's to get it figured out, too. Hope I can make it......... if i could sell a couple paintings....


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> Are there any plans on what boat ramp, or the area everyone plans on fishing? The Lagoon/North IRL is a big area with multiple boat ramps. If you guys have an idea where you want to fish it could save me an hour of backtracking on Saturday morning.



This...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Are there any plans on what boat ramp, or the area everyone plans on fishing? The Lagoon/North IRL is a big area with multiple boat ramps. If you guys have an idea where you want to fish it could save me an hour of backtracking on Saturday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> This...


I nominate beacon...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I believe Matt (redripper) was gonna choose this. Not sure...


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

We can launh at bio lab haulover or beacon 42 it doesnt matter to me


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> We can launh at bio lab haulover or beacon 42 it doesnt matter to me


Beacon 42 there is a little run for those who want to fish south if the wind is blowing. 

Bio Lab will be hard for the newbies to figure out on how to get out and their is not much room to launch. 

Haulover might be the best since there is plenty of parking and the ramp is decent and people can run north or south.

I personally would like Bio Lab but there is not enough room so I think Haulover would be best unless we do a meet up at George's Bar and put in at Beacon.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

It is open for discussion I would say lets do haulover it would be the best but we need to get there early as far as a meeting point we can meet up at georges bar or any of the spoil islands on the west side of the channel


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I will be up there Friday morning until Sunday night If anyone wants to meet up let me know and if anyone knows the east channel I would like to follow someone and get that track on my gps If at all possible


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I will be up there Friday morning until Sunday night If anyone wants to meet up let me know and if anyone knows the east channel I would like to follow someone and get that track on my gps If at all possible


What channel are you referring to?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> It is open for discussion I would say lets do haulover it would be the best but we need to get there early as far as a meeting point we can meet up at georges bar or any of the spoil islands on the west side of the channel


Haulover has that idle/no wake zone all through it until you get to the lagoons. The parking isnt 'THAT MUCH' either, then again we're lucky since people are avoiding the goons.

Beacon42 has plenty of parking and is right in the middle of the lagoon, people can go north or south.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> > It is open for discussion I would say lets do haulover it would be the best but we need to get there early as far as a meeting point we can meet up at georges bar or any of the spoil islands on the west side of the channel
> 
> 
> Haulover has that idle/no wake zone all through it until you get to the lagoons. The parking isnt 'THAT MUCH' either, then again we're lucky since people are avoiding the goons.
> ...



Beacon might be the best since there is ample parking. 

I launched at Bio Lab this morning and there was only one other boat that cam in after me. The goon has been very quiet and there is a lot of dead floating grass on the east south side.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Been fishing out of the river breeze ramp in the north lagoon and the normal crowds have been absent. Lots of parking and the fishing has been on fire for the past 2 months. Better facilities here in terms of bathrooms, pavillions and an actual paved ramp. Depending on the weather there is a lot of wind protection up in the north end. The downside is you have to know where you are running or you will find a sand/oyster bar in a hurry. If you are not in a hurry there is a ton of area to explore without running into anyone else the entire day.

Beacon is really the central lagoon. Lots of good spots around there as well but everything is a bit more spread out.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I would vote against the haulover ramp, too long of an idle out.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Beacon 42 will be the launch location


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Riverbreeze is the better spot for a event but it has a long no wake zone and puts everyone in the north lagoon it is the most equipped facility


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

The South Florida boys and I are driving over 200 miles to get there so Im sure the no wake zone cant be that long.  Lets go to the place that is the easiest, least problematic, and the most fun.  Call it Red.
Counting the days till Friday.




Oh yeah...Dont forget permit

http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/FishRegs2012.pdf


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I live just a couple miles from the hotel where everyone is staying I would like to meet some of you guys but can't fish this weekend. Are you planning any meetup place for dinner or anything Friday evening. I will hopefully have the Shadowcast out Friday afternoon for a while but that's it for the week.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

we will be hanging out at the hotel at night from what i understand thats what we were talking about doing


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

You guys will like Riverbreeze much better than Beacon. Pretty nice facility and busy enough that the trailers and tow vehicles will be much safer.

And the fishing has been HOT in that area the last couple weeks.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Heck yeah fishfreek.  Come out and join us for sure.  No plans are final, but we will let you know the info.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> You guys will like Riverbreeze much better than Beacon. Pretty nice facility and busy enough that the trailers and tow vehicles will be much safer.
> 
> And the fishing has been HOT in that area the last couple weeks.


I agreee, we should do riverbreeze. I need to do some exploring!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I live just a couple miles from the hotel where everyone is staying I would like to meet some of you guys but can't fish this weekend. Are you planning any meetup place for dinner or anything Friday evening. I will hopefully have the Shadowcast out Friday afternoon for a while but that's it for the week.


My original plans were to wake up super early and drive up thursday morning. Fish thursday, friday, saturday, and a little sunday before heading back down. Depending on what the truck costs to repair, and how long it takes. Will ultimately determine when I get there, and if I get there...........


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

For those of you that are coming from out of town be sure to bring long sleeves, pants, shoes and a face mask for the mornings at the boat ramp. Nothing new for you South FL guys. They don't call it Mosquito Lagoon for nothing.

The mosquitos at the river breeze ramp have not been an issue but the sand nats have been hit and miss in clouds. As you get down to Beacon the mosquitos can be horrible.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> For those of you that are coming from out of town be sure to bring long sleeves, pants, shoes and a face mask for the mornings at the boat ramp. Nothing new for you South FL guys. They don't call it Mosquito Lagoon for nothing.
> 
> The mosquitos at the river breeze ramp have not been an issue but the sand nats have been hit and miss in clouds. As you get down to Beacon the mosquitos can be horrible.


F the sand gnats...the noseeums are out in full force. Those little biting itchy assholes will destroy you if you get too close to the mangroves lol.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> For those of you that are coming from out of town be sure to bring long sleeves, pants, shoes and a face mask for the mornings at the boat ramp. Nothing new for you South FL guys. They don't call it Mosquito Lagoon for nothing.
> 
> The mosquitos at the river breeze ramp have not been an issue but the sand nats have been hit and miss in clouds. As you get down to Beacon the mosquitos can be horrible.


By sand nats I was referring to noseeums. They have been hit and miss in the mornings. Two weekends ago I got demolished by them. I forgot socks and shoes and my feet and ankles got worked at the ramp. Last weekend and this past Saturday I didn't run into any noseeums or mosquitos at all.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

The launch will be determined Friday for Saturday's event Friday we will be going out of riverbreeze


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah buddy


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> The launch will be determined Friday for Saturday's event Friday we will be going out of riverbreeze


Crap... I never fish that far north. I will be lost lol


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What time are you guys meeting up on Friday to fish Riverbreeze? I might be inclined to call in sick.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

6: ish


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > The launch will be determined Friday for Saturday's event Friday we will be going out of riverbreeze
> 
> 
> Crap... I never fish that far north.  I will be lost lol


Literally none of us have ever fished the north end, we are all just gonna man up and explore lol

Well, except for el9surf, he has 'secret spots' already


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Everyone would be on a fairly even playing field.

I have 2 months worth of experience fishing the river breeze ramp and have found fish every trip out. There are tons of wind protected flats. Find the mullet both small and large, along with the glass minnows and you find the fish. If you pull up and there is no bait keep moving. You just have to be willing to cover some ground on the push pole. The reds have been too shallow for the trolling motor guys.

Plus if you have a GPS you can run slippery creek to the east side and down to where the lagoon opens up, maybe a 10 - 15 min run. From there tiger shoals, georges bar and lots of other well known spots are in reach.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Make sure you guys get those S FL guys on some fish while there down. Riverbreeze is a great ramp as far as parking, security, etc. Once you get out of the slow speed zone just south of the ramp, you can find plenty of fish on the east side of the islands, before it opens to the lagoon. If Im going to fish the northern lagoon, I typically make the haul to NSB and put in from there. Lots of good fishing around that area. If I was fishing a tournament, I would still head south however...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm hoping to be there thursday-sunday. who wants to fish thursday or friday?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I should be up there on fri around 11am. I will give red rip and paint a buzz. 
Paint, glad to see u are able to make it with your truck and all that is going on. One word. Dedication. See u all there.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I will most likely take the day off on Friday and come out and fish.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I should be up there on fri around 11am. I will give red rip and paint a buzz.
> Paint, glad to see u are able to make it with your truck and all that is going on. One word. Dedication. See u all there.


Between fixing my skiff (prop repair), truck (fuel pump, fuel filter), and my mountain bike (gear shifters), I spent $500 this week on repairs.... And that's that I did the labor on the truck myself.... I should still be able to afford the trip. I still have a couple things to do before heading out.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

going to be getting there Friday night. Cant ditch work on Friday.. Ryan sorry I missed your call, been sick as a dog and taking these random naps...


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I will be in Thursday night


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I get off work at 2:30 on Thursday, I am down to go for a short trip to a nearby ramp and honey hole from 4-7:30 if anyone is willing.

Just kidding, forgot there was a UCF game


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

who's fishing Friday am?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> who's fishing Friday am?


I am, I believe Red Ripper is coming as well. We are launching from Riverbreeze.

I believe paint it back and skinnydipping will be there Friday as well but I do not know their plans.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

PM me your phone number. I would like to meet up with you guys. I'm not staying at the hotel so I would like to have a way of communicating and knowing whats going on. I will know tomorrow if I'm fishing Friday.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> I get off work at 2:30 on Thursday, I am down to go for a short trip to a nearby ramp and honey hole from 4-7:30 if anyone is willing.
> 
> Just kidding, forgot there was a UCF game


I have the same priorities lol


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> PM me your phone number. I would like to meet up with you guys. I'm not staying at the hotel so I would like to have a way of communicating and knowing whats going on. I will know tomorrow if I'm fishing Friday.


I'm not staying at the hotel either as I live 30 mins from the lagoon.

PMing you my # now.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I will be at orlando outfitters tommorow around 3:30 if anyone wants to see Orlando's best fly shop and talk routes this weekend


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm packing now. Taking off at 3:30-4am. Hope to make it by sunrise-ish. lol

Going to poke around IRL tomorrow and friday, and probably ML Sat and Sunday. I have a seat open on the boat for a fly fisherman. Let me know!

I will have a few paintings with me up there for sale if anyone is interested in purchasing any. 


Bring your beer!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

PIB could you send me your cell number. I would like to meet you and take a look at those paintings. 

Thanks


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Are we meeting at riverbreeze at 6am for the event or at the hotel parking lot at 6am for the event...friday? saturday? sunday?

I'm confused


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

NOT SURE EITHER.  ITS 60 MILES X 3 ROUND TRIP FROM HOTEL TO RIVERBREEZE ON TOP OF THE 200 MILE JUST TO GET THERE WE PROBABLY WILL DECIDE WHEN MAJORITY OF THE ANKONIANS GET THERE.  AT LEAST FOR THE FIRST DAY.  IT DOESNT MATTER FOR ME BUT MAY BE AN ISSUE FOR SOME OTHERS


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> NOT SURE EITHER.  ITS 120 MILES X 3 ROUND TRIP FROM HOTEL TO RIVERBREEZE ON TOP OF THE 200 MILE JUST TO GET THERE WE PROBABLY WILL DECIDE WHEN MAJORITY OF THE ANKONIANS GET THERE.  AT LEAST FOR THE FIRST DAY.  IT DOESNT MATTER FOR ME BUT MAY BE AN ISSUE FOR SOME OTHERS


We will be metting in the parking lot of the hotel on 50 and I95 at 6AM and deciding where to go from there


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

i corrected its about 30 each way from hotel to riverbreeze

i figured we would do that. lol

Getting up there around 11 or so on Friday maybe can meet u guys on the water.  Have your phones on!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> i corrected its about 30 each way from hotel to riverbreeze
> 
> i figured we would do that. lol
> 
> Getting up there around 11 so maybe can meet u guys on the water.  Have your phones on!


Good, call one of the other boats and have their phones go off ;D


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> > NOT SURE EITHER.  ITS 120 MILES X 3 ROUND TRIP FROM HOTEL TO RIVERBREEZE ON TOP OF THE 200 MILE JUST TO GET THERE WE PROBABLY WILL DECIDE WHEN MAJORITY OF THE ANKONIANS GET THERE.  AT LEAST FOR THE FIRST DAY.  IT DOESNT MATTER FOR ME BUT MAY BE AN ISSUE FOR SOME OTHERS
> 
> 
> We will be metting in the parking lot of the hotel on 50 and I95 at 6AM and deciding where to go from there


Is this the plan? I will be driving over and would like to meet everyone!


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Jack plate on and packing clothes leaving in about 45 mins


----------



## patrickknight (Nov 16, 2010)

DONT FORGET MY SHIRT!!!!!!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> Jack plate on and packing clothes leaving in about 45 mins


Sweet. see y in the AM...hopefully.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dan and I were on the water today. We fished all over the IRL. From north to south. 

We found a nice amount of redfish. Found some nice trout, and caught a couple poons. Here are a few pics from today. I got a slam with a nice red, trout, and a small tarpon. Everything we caught today was on fly. 

My skiff, running.








This was a sick eat on the fly in crystal clear water!








This was a nice trout that ate a gurgler. 









Dan's little poon. They were all over the gurgler, too.









Back on the water in a few hours!!!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I was able to buy a couple of SWEET paintings from PIB early this morning since he is in Titusville for a couple days. Thanks man and good luck in the lagoon.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

PIB, wish I was there! Great pics! ;D


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice pics PIB!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

We're here at dogs r us right now. I think I have a shirt for Some one. Maybe McFly? 
Call me. 3058041331
-Eric


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Some pics from this weekend...

It was great meeting everyone. Definately need to keep it going every few months!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

What a great adventure.  It was my first time to Mosquito Lagoon and it definitely won't be the last.  Kevin an I arrived Friday and began our exploration. We toured 40+ miles of the Lagoon and enjoyed every minute of it. We fished all day Saturday and until 1 pm on Sunday. We caught our fair share of Reds and Trout. There are some huge reds up there and some skinny water thats for sure.  It was no match for the copperhead/Etec/Jacked-Up jackplate Combo. 
Once again a special thanks to Mel for making such a sick affordable skiff. 
Not only did we enjoy the fishing, but meeting new and hanging out with old Ankonians was a blast.  Had some great conversations and made some new memoryies.  McFly and Fishfreek were unable to fish, but stopped by and hung out for a while at the hotel. 
I also want to say thanks to Strongarm products (Bob) and SkinnySkiff.com (Matt) for the affordable shirts and sweet stickers.  They are awesome. 
Love this thing we started. 
Red Ripper (Matt) picked an great hotel that accomidated us and our skiffs very well.  
Here are some pics of the Event
Kevin has more pics and I have some go pro footage to go through but here they are. 
See you at Ankona Event #4. It's going to be sweet.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

More good times. 
What is so cool is to see how everyone rigged there Ankonaskiffs and getting to know everyone a little bit more. 

Great turnout for the copperheads & shadowcasts.  
Even had a SUV  
but no Cayennes this time.  :-[ 



Some football and lunch before the afternoon fish






























Some pool with adult beverages in the PM


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Great report and pics Ryan!  I really  look forward to the next event!  My build is still in the last few stages of completion!  Any day now!


----------

